# Getting stuck too low



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

More times than not I have the problem with getting stuck too low on my target. Whether it be a deer, 3D, or dot. I just can't seem to pull it up that extra couple inches. I've tried to draw above and come down on the target, but I always seem to go too far. I just keep seeming to jump up and hit the trigger. I'm using a thumb style release and I also have a Truball BT release I got here on AT to try to help? Just didn't know if it may be a problem with my front shoulder or what?


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

watch this... 

http://www.performance-archery.tv/?q=node/78


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Draw your bow back and do not put your thumb on the trigger and aim aim aim.

If you can hold on the spot, you have the begginings of some TP.

If it still goes low, it might be a draw length problem.


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

as simple as it sounds,we like to carry a coin in a pocket and reach in and pull it out and which ever way the head is pointing is the direction we approach the target during aiming whether it is from 6 oclock or 10 o clock. it seems to help some


----------

